# HD DVR HR23-700: Replace the internal drive?



## MarkEHansen (Sep 4, 2008)

I upgraded to a DirecTV HD DVR HR23-700 and purchased an external 1.5TB
SATA drive, which is working well (I guess - since I don't have much recorded yet, it's hard to tell if I really have all that extra capacity).

However, I'm wondering if anyone has taken one of these external drives and
just replaced the internal disk with it - removing the need to have the external case all together.

It's not any real big deal, but just thought it would be less power usage, fewer cooling fans to fail, etc.

Thanks,


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

It is possible to replace the internal HDD on your own. Actually it's not hard from what I've read, although I am not speaking from personal experience since the 500gb HDD in my HR22-100 is plenty big enough. Keep in mind though you aren't supposed to open your receiver and modify it in anyway! I'm pretty sure Stuart Sweet will be here eventually to tell you all about it!:lol:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Possible, yes. But it's a violation of your equipment lease agreement. Besides, it's best to leave that internal drive alone and just use an external eSATA drive if you want more capacity. That way, should your external drive act flakey, it's easy to troubleshoot because you still have the DVR's original internal drive.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Yup, you might be charged the full non return fee if the warranty seal is broken in case you send it back.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Mar 16, 2006)

Add may I add that the DVR uses the internal drive OR external drive and not BOTH? Unless that has changed!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cowboys2002 said:


> Add may I add that the DVR uses the internal drive OR external drive and not BOTH? Unless that has changed!!


Correct, if the external drive is hooked up, it will use that one. If it does not find an external drive on bootup, the DVR will use the internal drive. You cannot use both at the same time or transfer recordings/settings from one to the other.

Also, be aware that the subscriber agreement relates to leased receivers. If you happen to own an HR23, which although rare is possible, you can do whatever you want to it. However, if you have the Protection Plan and break your owned HR23 by messing around in it, it is possible that your claim to have it replaced at under the PP might be denied.

As it states in the PP Agreement:


> What is Not Covered: (1) Incidental or consequential damages; (2)
> *Intentional acts *or criminal acts *by you*, *damage from *accident, abuse,
> misuse, introduction of foreign objects into the product, *unauthorized
> product modifications or alterations*, failure to follow the
> ...


So while you won't get charged an arm and leg for returning a dead machine since you owned it, they're not going to give you a free replacement.

- Merg


----------



## cconklin1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes,please be aware of the thousands that have been charged by directv for opening up their dvr and replacing the hard drive!:nono2::lol::lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MarkEHansen said:


> I upgraded to a DirecTV HD DVR HR23-700 and purchased an external 1.5TB
> SATA drive, which is working well (I guess - since I don't have much recorded yet, it's hard to tell if I really have all that extra capacity).
> 
> However, I'm wondering if anyone has taken one of these external drives and
> ...


Kinda hard to find an "owned" 23. But I have an "owned" 20-700 that I put a 1.5 Seagate Barracuda in and it works really well. Fastest HR I have. But installing an internal in a 20-700 is not easy. I do know someone (pretty sure he will hit this thread soon) who managed to finagle an owned 23, and he has a WD 2TB in that and it is running well.

But *litzdog* is correct when he says it is easier to troubleshoot an HR with an eSATA than just an internal drive.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

roadrunner1782 said:


> It is possible to replace the internal HDD on your own. Actually it's not hard from what I've read, although I am not speaking from personal experience since the 500gb HDD in my HR22-100 is plenty big enough. Keep in mind though you aren't supposed to open your receiver and modify it in anyway! I'm pretty sure Stuart Sweet will be here eventually to tell you all about it!:lol:


How did I miss this one?

Yes it is possible to replace the drive. No you shouldn't do it, because you'll go against your customer agreement. That's pretty much all that should be said. If you truly, really, really, really own your DVR, there is a thread in the Information, Tips, and Resources forum on how to do it.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148760


----------

